# GONE - Cateye Rapid X - free to a good home (with a £1 charidee donation)



## Slioch (13 Dec 2019)

Had one of these sat in my spares box for a couple of years. I'm never going to use it again because I've upgraded to a Lezyne light with a better daytime flash mode.

I think it's the X model, though it may be the X2 - doesn't say on the light anywhere. It has various flash modes which will make you more noticeable in the dark, although I would recommend using it alongside an "always on" light.

In good usable condition, and will come with a rubber "O" ring and I'll see if I can dig out a spare USB charging cable.

As it's Xmas, I'll pay the postage, but the recipient must promise to chuck a quid into the next charity box they pass .

If interested, confirm on here, then PM me your address.


----------



## roadrash (13 Dec 2019)

yes please


----------



## Slioch (13 Dec 2019)

Sold - to @roadrash


----------

